# My thoughts on Promethus and the Alien Universe in gneeral(spoilers inside)



## Kitoth (Oct 10, 2012)

Well with the release of Prometheus on blue-ray and dvd i have to just bring some things regarding it and the Alien\Predator universe.

now I've not seen this movie at all but i did real the plot and i may rent it but anyway

Starting with the Alien movies a few things i want to just say should have been done or not done.

Alien: this movie of course brought everything to light with the Aliens

Predator: introduced a new alien species, granted some may not like it due to the cast but it did bring in the now iconic Predator

Aliens: this i liked and it was a nice sequel had no real issues with it

Predator 2:  this movie is what tied Predators into the same universe as the Aliens so this in a way was where things started.

Alien 3: this one i was ok and things i would have liked was more like the comics in that Newt survived at least

Alien 4: This movie to me should never have been made this way. First of all even is Sigourney Weaver wanted in it, they should have done a few things different, regarding her, and why she was brought back to life through cloning. The biggest issues i had with this movie are that in a universe that i highly doubt has been explored fully they decided to make the Aliens extinct. this was a bad move, another issue was how it ended, with the ship crashing to Earth. what happen to it, did any Aliens survive? what would have happened to Ripley etc. then again they could have ended it with Alien 3 but still keep the idea that Aliens are still out there.

Not going to include the two AVP movies because to me despite they do have some key story plots like the two companies that become one in the Alien movies, some stuff in them could have been better though.

Ok now we got Prometheus which is you have not seen or read the plot etc. its basically the first of two prequels in the Alien series. now i do like the fact that we get to see maybe how the aliens  either were created if you like that theory or where they came from. again when Prometheus 2 is made we will have to see if it settles things better.

Bottom line though i would have liked  to seen a different Alien 3 story, or a way different Alien 4  but also for sure a prequel but in line more with the proper Alien universe maybe call is Alien Origins or something. 

Well those are my thoughts just thought I'd speak my mind while i was thinking about it and with the home release of Prometheus.


----------



## Conker (Oct 10, 2012)

Aliens vs Predator isn't canon, despite the nod in Predator 2. Call that an Easter Egg. The Aliens vs Predator movies sure as fuck aren't canon, mostly because they are terrible. I'm usually pretty easy on them and put them in with other shitty monster movies that are so bad they are good, but still. The first one did what it could with its rating and budget, and the second one was just...well, the AvP equivalent of a slasher flick. If it hadn't been so dark it would have better, and I'll give it props for not batting an eye at killing pets, children, or pregnant women. 

I've yet to meet anyone who wouldn't want Alien 3 or Alien Resurrection changed in some way. The Dark Horse comics really should have been Alien 3 and Alien 4, though budgeting that would be difficult. There were issues involving Sigourney Weaver, though I don't know enough about them to comment on them. (Note that I didn't hate either of those movies.)

Prometheus isn't a direct prequel to Alien. It wasn't marketed that way until the movie had been out in theaters for about a week, and then the commercials changed. That's more a problem on marketing than it is on the movie; Ridley Scott said over and over that this movie was NOT A PREQUEL but a movie that takes place within his created universe, many many years before Alien begins. 

People either loved or hated Prometheus; I'm one of the people who loved that movie.

Though if you haven't seen the movie, you've really no grounds for commenting on it.


----------

